# Should I take time off next week?



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

This spring I lost the flexibility I have to hunt snows due to an ailing mother and other items. Her funeral is Wednesday and then with easter cannot hunt until starting next tuesday. This will be southern ND due to lodging at a relatives house. However, since I have taken quite a bit of time off lately, it would be great break but if there is no reason if I missed it - it makes little sense to waste vacation days to not hunt. I hunt by myself with a small spread so small flocks and some goofy juvies would be fine. The most I have shot in a spring is 15 so I do not need big numbers.

I am not looking for where. I am only inquiring if folks are home for easter or out hunting if they could either post or private message and say yes or no.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

kind of late but their is birds around. just takes a few more miles to find them.


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Hunted southern ND Wednesday and Thursday. Very few birds would be the word. Set up Wednesday and got a double. Saw one flock of 50 Thursday morning that actually came in and got one. Had nice visit with relatives and other farmers. Actually came home yesterday instead of sunday. Decoys are tucked away until September.


----------

